# Supercharger or not??



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

Guys - I am looking to do some major power increases to my 2005 and I am seriously considering a supercharger. Have any of you made this addition? If so, which one did you get? How happy are you with it? What other things did you need to change along with the addition of the supercharger? I don't want this to be a never-ending project but at the same time, I am willing to do a bunch of work up front to make it right. Please let me know of your successes and failures. Thanks guys.


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

*upgrades*

i, just had a magnuson installed along with suspension and shifter upgrades,picking the car up this weekend.could have done much of the work myself but with that much money invested i decided to have the pro,s do the job.it will probably be a never ending venture with drivetrain failure if i run the car very hard.but time will tell just wish spring will get here.


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the response. Please keep me posted on how you like the addition. Has anyone else added a supercharger that can give both of us a little bit more feedback what we should expect going forward?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I have the Magnuson supercharger.

*Other mods are;*
2.7" pulley (stock pulley is 2.8")
LPE CAI
JBA 8mm plug wires
JBA shorty headers
JBA mid pipes with high flow cats
Magnuson catback with x pipe

Here is the thread of the install which I did myself;
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9841

Here are the dyno results after the installation of the 2.7" pulley (results are also below in my signature);
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128077 

*Non-power mods are;*
GMM ripshifter
Pedders rear drag springs
Drag bags


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I am also looking.

Anyone with links or willing to post a clip of ls-x cars with superchargers.I know the Whipple claims to be the quitest screw type. Vortech quitest centrifugal. I just can't find proof of just supercharger sound of any type 

I wanting to stay sleeper, at least not real loud.

All the clips I can find are supercharged with loudmouths or simular. Hard to tell as the whole system is just loud.
Don't get me wrong I love a loud V-8, just not what I want for my GTO right now.
One neighbor has a canary yellow 67 firebird with a wild cam in it, its just beautiful and bad. 
Another nieghbor has a green hemi cuda, 440, wild cam again loud pipes just mean.
Going to do something to this nearly stock LS-1 and yes I know I am limited by the block. Might just drop another motor in it after warranty but for now I need more and the block issue scares me of nos and I want all the time power.
Just debating..stroke...heads, cam...forced....and the $$$$ of complimentary items for whatever mod.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is how mine sound on the dyno before the smaller pulley was added. This was at 452rwhp/433rwtq. During idle and cruising speeds you don't hear the supercharger. But at wide open throttle it's a different story.

Enjoy!

Click here to watch Dyno-run-2-54


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys - how much tuning is involved with the kit? Does Magnuson provide instructions on how to do this, do they include a programmer or do I send them the ECM?


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

*nice ride home*

eyecell007 the magnuson charger was well worth it, had a lot of fun driving the car home this weekend the sound is great when your on it and the gas millage had not really changed any to my suprise.the gmm race shifter was a really good investment over the stock junk in my oppinion.the peddars package i got for the back which included springs really stifened the car up but did loose some ride but the wheel hoop had to go.Dyno nos. are 483hp and 459 trq thats a gain of 41% hp and 30%trq.The only other mods are a axel back gibson mufflers and tips.Only draw back was 4 hours of cleaning the road salt and crud that i ran through after they reconed the car.Well the car is put away till spring,tires are next


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*Maggie*



eyecell007 said:


> Thanks for the info guys - how much tuning is involved with the kit? Does Magnuson provide instructions on how to do this, do they include a programmer or do I send them the ECM?


You send them the ECM and they return it fairly fast. Before I even did a full tune, I was impressed out of my mind.








arty: 







:shutme 

Are you getting the intercooler setup also ???


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*Loud supercharger*



bluebluemblue said:


> I am also looking.
> 
> Anyone with links or willing to post a clip of ls-x cars with superchargers.I know the Whipple claims to be the quitest screw type. Vortech quitest centrifugal. I just can't find proof of just supercharger sound of any type
> 
> ...



I have the Maggie. At normal idle and just tooling around , all you hear are GTO sounds, but when you put your foot in it, it screams b loody murder.

Lovin' it, gives me chills just talking about it.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

If you want power all of the time do a s/c, if you want it only sometimes, do N2O. There is the benefit of having it all the time, but if you can't keep your foot out of it you'll break stuff more often. The benefit of N2O is more power for alot less money and you don't have everytime you stomp your car in traffic, but there is the fact that you have to refill your bottle to use it. I am going with a Procharger D1SCm although I bought an entire N2O setup. It's for sale in the sale section of this forum. I know I will want it all the time. Heck, if I don't sell the kit I'll add it ontop of the procharger. I love the way those maggies sound.


----------



## KenMan911 (Mar 9, 2007)

I recently bought a 05 4A, and i was wondering if the auto would be able to handle any kind of supercharger?

Thanks


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*A4 and Supercharger*



KenMan911 said:


> I recently bought a 05 4A, and i was wondering if the auto would be able to handle any kind of supercharger?
> 
> Thanks





> I am loving the way it hauls A--. Good a good road and Dynotune after the install and your A4 will rock your world. Here is mine below. I am an A4 06


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*A4 and S/C*

Cammed06 is correct. The maggie sounds awesome when your foot is in it, even moderately. The biggest problem I have is that with the S/C, you can't keep your foot out of it. Magnuson does the main tune when you send them your ECM. Then you get a guy that you know is good to do the "Road" tune and the tweaks that set everything in perfect sync, such as the Torque management and the timing at speed, then you get the Dyno that gives you the numbers and points out any little things that you missed during a hairy ass road tune ride. My guy had me going up to 125 for minutes at a time while he sat in the passenger seat with a computer on his lap going "look, here is a detonation point we need to fix", yeah like I really took a good look at the computer while I am going that fast and my eyes are buggin' out of my head.


----------

